# Bremont Supermarine 301 After 6 Weeks/SOTC



## watchsk

Here is an update on the Bremont Supermarine 301 after six weeks as well as the state of my limited collection. I have worn the watch since I received it which is unusual for me as usually the honeymoon period wears off and I go back to another watch much sooner.

I have a few thoughts on the watch. First, it is a piece that looks and is appreciated more when you have it on the wrist vs seeing photos. This is my first Bremont but the attention to detail with the case is very attractive to me. I like the simplicity of the dial also. Frankly, it just wears much differently than the other watches I own which were the Rolex Sea Dweller 43, and the Tudor Black Bay Bronze and Tudor Pelagos LHD.

Once I had the Bremont Supermarine 301, I felt having three black dialed divers watches with black bezels, as well as red writing, was one to much for me. As much I loved the Pelagos LHD, that was the one to go and it has a new owner which leaves me with the other three watches. I am thinking that my next watch will be one that is not a diver. Not to get off the topic, but I am hoping that Bremont comes out with a non-divers watch similar to the MB series but with no date. Do any of you that own a MB know the dimension of the case lug to lug. I know it is 43mm but the lug to lug makes a big difference with a 6.5 inch wrist. I can wear the Sea Dweller 43 as the lug to lug is only 50mm.

Here are some photos that were not in my first post on the watch. I starting wearing the watch on the OEM dark brown strap from Bremont and then purchased 2 canvas straps from Dan at Redrockstraps. I then picked up 3 leather straps from Drew at Europelli Straps. I am very happy with the look of the watch on all of the straps. Anyway, thats it for now. Let me know your thought s about what you think Bremont will come out with in a few weeks. One their site, they show black images of 3 new watches. One looks to be a watch baed on the last exploration of Ben S. The one on the left looks like a MB case and the one in the middle a chronograph but who knows what they will look like.


----------



## GoBuffs11

It’s a great watch. Really dig those canvas straps. I have the 43mm version in blue and might need a grey canvas for it.


----------



## zuckermania

Sounds like you need a U2/T. MB case, no date, fits my 6.5” wrist great. I love the blued hands too.


----------



## bpax

I absolutely love this one. Great pics. It looks great on everything.


----------



## fivedime

I am nothing but ecstatic with my S301! I purchased it in mid-November; normally I would wear a new watch for a couple of weeks then revert to a rotation, changing every few days. But this is the only watch I have worn since I bought it, save for two days when I literally forced myself to wear something different. It has been keeping super-accurate time (started at a predictable +2/day, now lately it is -1/day), and the case literally looks like it is brand-spanking new. I can't find a single mark, scratch, or scuff on it...I guess the hardened steel really accomplishes its goal.

Those canvas straps on yours look great!


----------



## jihn

Thank you for showing. How precise is yours?
Has it anti-reflective coating on both sides of the glass?
Is it as scratch-resistent as @fivedime described his one?


----------



## MJB1264

Sweet Watch!!


----------



## watchsk

Thank you for showing. How precise is yours?
*Mine runs 3 second fast per day.*
Has it anti-reflective coating on both sides of the glass?
*I read it had anti-reflective coating but I don't don't remember whether it was on both sides.*
Is it as scratch-resistent as @fivedime described his one?
*So far it has been great but remember I have had it and worn it for just over 6 **weeks.

*


----------



## aelb771

Awesome watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntsvillehorologist

Notice any strap/case rubbing or have they moved the spring bar holes away enough from the case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

Stunning watch, simple high quality piece. Your strap choices are excellent as well


----------



## ChuckMiller

I am just itching for one of these and you are not helping!!


----------

